# Wanted Fluted Swan Stem



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a Swan Stem like the one in the photo. I need a decent original chrome one.
Thanks!


----------



## jkent (Nov 5, 2014)

I know they are a little bit different but thought I would pass this along just in case you may have missed it. 
This is a stem that fxo550 has for sale.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65035-Rollfast-prewar-bicycle-stem&highlight=rollfast


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2014)

I did see it. I already have one of those. I'm looking for this specific one for a Hawthorne I have.
thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got one!   Reply sent via email.  Not too sure about the "decent chrome" tho!  we will see!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

Scott, I have a real nice one, pm me your e-mail and I'll send pics


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 7, 2014)

ok guys, the one I need is just like the one in the photo, there are two  sets of lines. the one on ebay has one set of lines. I already have one  of those.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 7, 2014)

Have one Scott so if the others don't work out...more on th e"fair" side than on the "decent" side though and it is in use...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave, that's the one! it's going on this bike, so it doesn't have to be perfect.





here's the Rollfast type that I already have. I don't want to take one off of a bike you have, but I would trade you if one is as good as another on your bike. mines a bit nicer, but the other brand.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds like you found one already. I have three.............., rust, decent and re chrome.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 7, 2014)

Why don't you post pics? Mine is on a bike and I am not wild about breaking it down just to swap a stem...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree, I don't want to break up your bike Dave, if Kim has one he's willing to let go of.
so far all of the others have been like the Rollfast one I already have.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 7, 2014)

Here are two of the three. The middle quality one is on a bike, but I have no problem taking it off and I will get you a picture of it.
I have all the hardware except for the rusty one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just realized I have one on a bike I plan to part out. Let me know if you don't already have one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2014)

if you're going to part it yours may be the best one. I may even be interested in that fork! send me a pm about it



fordmike65 said:


> Just realized I have one on a bike I plan to part out. Let me know if you don't already have one.


----------

